# Big Trout



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I caught a 9 and an 11 lbder today. I will post a couple pics later. Guy with me caught an 8. I also caught a couple 7's. We had about 10 fish between 5 and 11 lbs. All on lures in three feet of water.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

very nice! Those must have been some beautiful fish.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good job on working out where they are.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

If you fished today you definitely deserved every one you caught!!! Man that wind was tough today.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

WILSON said:


> If you fished today you definitely deserved every one you caught!!! Man that wind was tough today.


I was thinking the same thing, setting and watching flags about being ripped from flag poles seemed like an impossible fishing situation. And, yet the Trout Master comes up with for most would be catches of a life time. Congratulations ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice work on that 11 pounder must of been a hog.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

can't wait for pics


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

[ATTACH=Here is the 11 lbder along with a couple 10's from a few night ago and a stupid stringer from earlier this season. All caught on fast reels with a leader.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

This one shows her gut....and mine.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

Wowww beautiful fish!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks...Hey Spider, hope you feel better soon Big Mike.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Tim. Great baits you are making there buddy.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

nice fish Bro


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice job Dave


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Man thats some nice fish, good job


----------



## Bar-None (Dec 24, 2012)

Looked like a good day.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Those are some pigs.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

*3 ft!?*

three feet of water?!?! Damnit surf rat now I gotta throw everything I know about cold water trout fishing out the window..... AGAIN! HA! Nice fish ur the man!!!


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

good fish, funny you said cot on fast reels and a leader


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey surf rat congrat's VERY nice fish.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It has been a great season for big fish. I have only been in the hot ditch canal a couple times all year and in the cove about three times. We have the place all to ourselves where we are fishing. I really don't know how many trout over 8 lbs I have seen caught this season but it has to be over 50 fish between 8 and 11 lbs. Largest was David Moss that threw one back that was pushing 13 lbs. All caught on lures.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks surf rat I just put all my fishing gear.on eBay..... I quit... Lol


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

My brother and I have really enjoyed chasing a big trout this year..... We have each gotn a 7. Sounds like you are on a dream pattern!!! Nice work keep the reports and pics comin!!


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful fish! 

Lookout surf rat, we're comin for ya ... 










Released, of course.


----------



## fishseeker86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea Dave I'd say we put it to em this year it's almost over tho maybe one more trip , think doormat flounder will be next on the list!!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dav3b1t said:


> three feet of water?!?! Damnit surf rat now I gotta throw everything I know about cold water trout fishing out the window..... AGAIN! HA! Nice fish ur the man!!!


They get up on the mud flats down here in NC real shallow when it's cold too. Warming up on that black mud is the idea i guess...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

You got that right Jesse. Big bass do the same thing...I have won winter Bass tournaments before pitching a jig in 2 to 3 ft of water. Sunny warm skys and stained water without a lot of wind.. Fishing deep in clear water is better during a cold snap or a windy cold day but shallow stained water is the ticket durind a warming spell. When the fish are on large flats it is all about knowing the water. The bigger the flat the better. Flats that have a creek channel leading up on them will hold the most fish and the largest. Even better is a large flat with a shallow creek in the back of it as well. It all comes down to knowing where ther fish hold on any given flat....I have watched many guys blow right past the motherload while fishing a flat and be off the fish by a hundred or less feet and never have a clue the fish were there. I spend a lot of time fishing the areas I fish and know where every dip, hump, stump, log or whaterer is...I can tell in about three or four cast if the fish are there most of the time...More often than not we hook up on the first cast when we find them. The absolute best way to learn a shallow flat is to get out of the boat and fish it in waders time after time. It is something I still do a lot....When the big girls move up on it you will know the flat like the back of your hand and lay them to waste. I spent more time in waders learning areas in Lake Kerr and Gaston than I did in my boat when I use to bass fish a lot. But come tournament day It would usually make some guys want to cry when you started to unload your livewell. Catching big Bass or big Trout regularly is not about luck at all..It is about hard work and doing your own thing and doing it well. When I am looking at an area that I am fishing and trying to figure out where the fish are I see it in my mind with no water.


----------



## bul4pa (Feb 6, 2013)

Please provide us more details.
Location/tide/time of the catch.

I'm from MD, so details on the location would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

bul4pa, hate to say it but trout guys are the most tight lipped of all the fisherman! Takes along time and gotta pay alot of dues to get trout like these guys.


----------



## bul4pa (Feb 6, 2013)

Really? Didn't know about that.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Elizabeth river.


----------



## bul4pa (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks surf rat!


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

surf rat said:


> You got that right Jesse. Big bass do the same thing...I have won winter Bass tournaments before pitching a jig in 2 to 3 ft of water. Sunny warm skys and stained water without a lot of wind.. Fishing deep in clear water is better during a cold snap or a windy cold day but shallow stained water is the ticket durind a warming spell. When the fish are on large flats it is all about knowing the water. The bigger the flat the better. Flats that have a creek channel leading up on them will hold the most fish and the largest. Even better is a large flat with a shallow creek in the back of it as well. It all comes down to knowing where ther fish hold on any given flat....I have watched many guys blow right past the motherload while fishing a flat and be off the fish by a hundred or less feet and never have a clue the fish were there. I spend a lot of time fishing the areas I fish and know where every dip, hump, stump, log or whaterer is...I can tell in about three or four cast if the fish are there most of the time...More often than not we hook up on the first cast when we find them. The absolute best way to learn a shallow flat is to get out of the boat and fish it in waders time after time. It is something I still do a lot....When the big girls move up on it you will know the flat like the back of your hand and lay them to waste. I spent more time in waders learning areas in Lake Kerr and Gaston than I did in my boat when I use to bass fish a lot. But come tournament day It would usually make some guys want to cry when you started to unload your livewell. Catching big Bass or big Trout regularly is not about luck at all..It is about hard work and doing your own thing and doing it well. When I am looking at an area that I am fishing and trying to figure out where the fish are I see it in my mind with no water.


You by far are the greatest danger to the trout population in the ER, come to think of it any fish population as far as that goes. Sharing the deepest kept secrets of how you find these fish should be a crime... Just kidding, keep doing what you're doing I can't think of a better way of getting folks on the water than by inspiring them the way that you do. You Sir give us hope... Thanks again, Tim


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..in reality ALL I could accompolish by reading Rats post is...GET IN HIS WAY!!!......Every year folks KNOW ABOUT this fishery and EVERY YEAR RAT catchs the majority of the jumbo's......IT AINT WHERE...ITS WHEN and HOW....


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

Im confident that surf rat could tell us when where and how and STILL outfish us all...... ! he has the spotted ones dialed!


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Nice


----------

